# Deposit time for Old Farts v Whippersnappers.....



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry Peeps....

Just had a telephone call from Forest Pines chasing up the initial deposit for next year. Subsequently, I need you to start sending me your Â£35.00's as soon as possible please. This is the part of the organisation that I hate...
Please could you help me out by sorting as soon as possible please?
You can either send a cheque for the required amount to Mr. R. Smith, 72, Dorset Road, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex, TN40 1SQ or carry out a bank transfer. If you require my bank details please message me and I will respond as soon as possible. Whichever way you pay, please make sure that you either write your site name on the back of the cheque, or reference it with your bank transfer. I will update a receipt list as we go along. As I say, this is the worst part of the organisation...please help make it easier for me by giving this your prompt attention. Any questions, please message me.
Thanks
Rob.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 12, 2017)

Same bank details as before?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Same bank details as before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Steve


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2017)

Will transfer the money on Thursday mate and will get mark to sort his out as well.

Have you dried out from cuddington yet????


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2017)

Smiffy I'll need your bank details please sir.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2017)

I noticed on the original thread for this that someone had dropped out, does that mean there is a place free?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Dando said:



			Will transfer the money on Thursday mate and will get mark to sort his out as well.

Have you dried out from cuddington yet????
		
Click to expand...

Just about mate. Bloody horrible drive home!
I've put the waterproofs back in the bag now, "just in case"....
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I noticed on the original thread for this that someone had dropped out, does that mean there is a place free?
		
Click to expand...

There is a space available Louise, but it's sharing a twin room
No singles left


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Smiffy I'll need your bank details please sir.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob, transfer done.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks Rob, transfer done.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Will update later as just about to head off for work.
Thanks for sorting so quickly.


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Pm'd You smiffy.


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 13, 2017)

Deposit sent by B.T should reach your cayman account shortly


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 14, 2017)

Just made a payment Rob


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2017)

deposit paid for myself and Mark.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2017)

*Payments received so far.............

Twin rooms*
*
1. smiffy   paid
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger   paid
6. Beezerk  paid
7. Snell
8. Badger
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott  paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph  paid
17 dan2844
18 Stu C   paid
19. Davemc1
20. Dando   paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate)  paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie   paid
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl   paid
6. Anotherdouble   paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver   paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd   paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks to all those that have sorted already, but come on lads. Forest Pines are asking for the deposit so your earliest response would be appreciated. 
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2017)

Just sent you the full payment Smiffy, thanks for organising again. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just sent you the full payment Smiffy, thanks for organising again. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's there already Rich!!
Thanks for sorting Super Star.

*Payments received so far.............

Twin rooms

1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich  Paid in FULL
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

*


----------



## moogie (Sep 15, 2017)

Rob
Bank transfer just completed
Payment sent in Full
Cheers


----------



## 2blue (Sep 15, 2017)

Â£35 is winging its way as I post. Great stuff...  thanks for sorting it :thup: :fore:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 15, 2017)

Payment sent cheers for sorting this again


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 15, 2017)

Payment made and thanks again for sorting out.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey Smith, paid today Â£35.00, looking forward to next year already!!! Thanks for organising again this year, and hope you make it this time!!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Money sent over, cheers mate :thup:


----------



## letitrip (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll sort it out for you tomorrow mate...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2017)

*Payments received so far.............

**Twin room*s
*
1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1  paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan
4. 2blue  paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion   paid
10. Kraxx68  paid
11. Moogie   PAID IN FULL
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2017)

Come on lads. Don't let it grind to a halt.......


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2017)

Paid Â£70 for me and Jimboh


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Paid Â£70 for me and Jimboh
		
Click to expand...

Good lad.


----------



## Badger (Sep 16, 2017)

sent you a pm for bank details


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2017)

Paid&#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2017)

Paid today Rob Â£70 for me and Twinman

Cheers muchly Rob


----------



## GG26 (Sep 16, 2017)

Will post mine tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2017)

*Payments received so far.............

Twin rooms

1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd  paid
3. Twinman  paid
4. Imurg
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish   paid
15. Virtuocity   paid
16. Jimboh   paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2017)

*Keep them coming please lads.......*:thup:


----------



## Badger (Sep 17, 2017)

all done, should hit your account tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2017)

Badger said:



			all done, should hit your account tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you onboard Badger :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2017)

*Payments received so far.............*

*Twin room*s
*
1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger  paid
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan  paid
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2017)

Keep them coming gents..... please
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Rob

I sorry, mate, but I'm going to have to pull out of this. I have been trumped by HiD's neice's wedding in Liverpool. 

Apparently I "known  all about it for months!!".

&#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I noticed on the original thread for this that someone had dropped out, does that mean there is a place free?
		
Click to expand...

There is now Louise and a single room by the looks of things :thup:


----------



## dan2844 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just sent mine!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hi Rob

I sorry, mate, but I'm going to have to pull out of this. I have been trumped by HiD's neice's wedding in Liverpool. 

Apparently I "known  all about it for months!!".

&#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Ooh whereabouts jonny? If your missus will let you bring yoyr clubs, youre more than welcome for a pre wedding round of golf with us


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2017)

Mine's in the post.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Ooh whereabouts jonny? If your missus will let you bring yoyr clubs, youre more than welcome for a pre wedding round of golf with us
		
Click to expand...

You'll be at Forest pines ye clown


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			You'll be at Forest pines ye clown 

Click to expand...

The day before i wont yer pleb


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2017)

*Payments received so far.............

Twin rooms

1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg  paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger paid
9. Gg26  paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844  paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. 
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

*


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			The day before i wont yer pleb

Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but the wedding's on the Saturday and it's a Fri to Sunday walk-to-wall  in-law fest. If I brought my clubs I just might be lynched.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Thanks for the offer but the wedding's on the Saturday and it's a Fri to Sunday walk-to-wall  in-law fest. If I brought my clubs I just might be lynched.
		
Click to expand...

Grow a pair of balls man


----------



## louise_a (Sep 19, 2017)

Stick me in for the spare slot


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Grow a pair of balls man 

Click to expand...

You've obviously never met my wife :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2017)

Payments received so far.............

*Twin room*s
*
1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


*


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			You've obviously never met my wife :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

If shes anything like mine i understand :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 20, 2017)

Just sent my deposit.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 20, 2017)

Payday on 28th if that is not too late.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Just sent my deposit.
		
Click to expand...

Payments received so far.............

*Twin room*s
*
1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a  paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo
*

*COME ON LADS. LOTS MORE YET TO COME....
*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Payday on 28th if that is not too late.
		
Click to expand...

Cushty


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Ooh whereabouts jonny? If your missus will let you bring yoyr clubs, youre more than welcome for a pre wedding round of golf with us
		
Click to expand...

 Forget the golf, just take him to that nice club you took us to.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2017)

richart said:



			Forget the golf, just take him to that nice club you took us to. 

Click to expand...

It's shut down Rich, smokie mo's is no more.  You count your lucky stars that you had the chance to experience it


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			It's shut down Rich, smokie mo's is no more.  You count your lucky stars that you had the chance to experience it  

Click to expand...

Should be reborn, 'not so  smokin' milfs' &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Payments received so far.............

*Twin room*s
*
1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow   paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


COME ON LADS. LOTS MORE YET TO COME....

*


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 22, 2017)

Rob,
Me & Bren will be sending shortly.
ta


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Rob,
Me & Bren will be sending shortly.
ta
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## letitrip (Sep 22, 2017)

All sorted Rob wasn't the last one...come on lads...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll pay mine on pay day Rob, if thats ok?


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2017)

Have you got your holiday booked and confirmed in triplicate Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2017)

letitrip said:



			All sorted Rob wasn't the last one...come on lads...
		
Click to expand...

*Payments received so far.............*

*Twin room*s
*
1. smiffy paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Badger paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. 2blue paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip  paid
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


COME ON LADS. LOTS MORE YET TO COME....
*


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2017)

Rob, if there's a reserve list....  can you put my mate ('ol Fart) on it, please?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Rob, if there's a reserve list....  can you put my mate ('ol Fart) on it, please?
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. I have had a PM from LIG this morning to say that I have put his name down incorrectly, and he can't make it.
If your mate wants to come along there is a space, but it's a single room @ Â£139.00 unless I can find somebody else willing to take that on and put him in a twin @ Â£109.00.
Let me know, and I'll sort it fella
Rob


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Hi mate. I have had a PM from LIG this morning to say that I have put his name down incorrectly, and he can't make it.
If your mate wants to come along there is a space, but it's a single room @ Â£139.00 unless I can find somebody else willing to take that on and put him in a twin @ Â£109.00.
Let me know, and I'll sort it fella
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Would him sharing with me be an option or further complicate things?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Would him sharing with me be an option or further complicate things?
		
Click to expand...

Errr it would complicate things Geezer.
I'd have to find 2 people prepared to take on singles..... Not easy.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok...  waiting to hear back from him


----------



## Badger (Sep 25, 2017)

i'd switch to a single if needed, no problem if not.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2017)

Badger said:



			i'd switch to a single if needed, no problem if not.
		
Click to expand...

If we can get one more to go into a single we've got it...

Damn it. I'll go into a single too.

You have your wish 2blue
:whoo:

*Payments received so far.............

Twin rooms

1. 2blue paid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


COME ON LADS. LOTS MORE YET TO COME....

*


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			If we can get one more to go into a single we've got it...

Damn it. I'll go into a single too.

You have your wish 2blue
:whoo:
*COME ON LADS. LOTS MORE YET TO COME....*

[/B][/B]
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fellas...  he has the choice....  is currently golfing in the rain I believe


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			Cheers fellas...  he has the choice....
		
Click to expand...

No he doesn't.
He's in a twin with you now!!
:angry:oo:


----------



## slowhand (Sep 25, 2017)

Deposit paid mate


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2017)

slowhand said:



			Deposit paid mate
		
Click to expand...

Payments received so far.............

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand  paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo


COME ON LADS. LOTS MORE YET TO COME....

*


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 26, 2017)

Will pay on Friday Rob as that's pay day. Hope that's ok?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Will pay on Friday Rob as that's pay day. Hope that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

Fine Steve


----------



## 2blue (Sep 26, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			No he doesn't.
He's in a twin with you now!!
:angry:oo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh heck! :angry: Don't even know if he can come yet! Just thought I was helping


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Smiffy paid deposit tonight by Barclays, cheers fella.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			Oh heck! :angry: Don't even know if he can come yet! Just thought I was helping 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 

I reckon smiffy is looking for the rope after reading this.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 26, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl: 

I reckon smiffy is looking for the rope after reading this.
		
Click to expand...

Me man is coming Smiffy...  will pay in presently. He's 62 so strengthening  the 'ol farts age wise & ethnically &#128563;


----------



## 2blue (Sep 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			Me man is coming Smiffy...  will pay in presently. He's 62 so strengthening  the 'ol farts age wise & ethnically ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Â£35 sent for ethnic 'ol fart mate ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ he's a good'n!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2017)

2blue said:



			Â£35 sent for ethnic 'ol fart mate ï˜œï˜œ he's a good'n!!
		
Click to expand...

Payments received so far.............

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart  paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo  paid


COME ON LADS. QUITE A FEW MORE YET TO COME....
*


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 29, 2017)

Deposit sent mate :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Deposit sent mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72
20. Jates12  paid
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo paid
*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2017)

*Come on lads. Only 12 to go please....*


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



*Come on lads. Only 12 to go please....*

Click to expand...

Had a lie in this morning Rob &#129300;

 I've done 2 loads of washing, cleaned my shoes, updated my social media accounts and now walking Max. 

I'm ready for lunch &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2017)

_*Come on you 12!!!!!*_


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2017)

Papas1982 hasn't been on the site since 16th September?

That's a little unusual as he was a regular poster?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2017)

Rob could you re send bank details. Cleared out inbox so no longer have them


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Rob could you re send bank details. Cleared out inbox so no longer have them
		
Click to expand...

Incoming!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok Rob, should have 2 separate payments in now
FP-mervswerve
FP-BrenC
Cheers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 5, 2017)

Can you pm me your bank details please smiffy?


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Rob  -  Haven't logged on for ages so have only just seen post.  Â£35 transferred this evening.  Apologies for delay.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2017)

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve  paid
13. Brenc  paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72  paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve  paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid

*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			Papas1982 hasn't been on the site since 16th September?

That's a little unusual as he was a regular poster?
		
Click to expand...

He visited the site yesterday according to his profile.
Have sent him a PM.
Does anybody know him personally that could get in touch please?
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2017)

May have a space available for this (sharing a twin @ Â£109.00) if anybody is interested????
"Mates" welcome if I can't get a forumer.

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7  paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock  paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid

*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2017)

*There is definitely one space available if anyone wants it. Sharing a twin room, Â£109.00 all in.*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 12, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry for the delay, deposit paid this morning


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2017)

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. 
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy   paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86   paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid

HAVE PM'D THE REMAINING THREE AND THERE IS STILL ONE SPACE AVAILABLE IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG, OR HAVE A FRIEND THAT WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOU......*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 13, 2017)

Oops, just seen this post. Money transferred Rob  
50 next year. Does that qualify as an Old Fart, because I keep forgetting things... 


Smiffy said:



*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. 
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy   paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86   paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid

HAVE PM'D THE REMAINING THREE AND THERE IS STILL ONE SPACE AVAILABLE IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG, OR HAVE A FRIEND THAT WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOU......*

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Oops, just seen this post. Money transferred Rob  
50 next year. Does that qualify as an Old Fart, because I keep forgetting things...

Click to expand...

Will update tonight as at work at the moment.
You may not be an old fart. Depends on the ages once I get them all in nearer the time.....
Although Gary (Region3) was an OF last year and he had just hit 50


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2017)

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. 
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010  paid ?
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86 paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid

*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2017)

*Still have a space available for this sharing a twin room at Â£109.00 if anybody is interested???*


----------



## 2blue (Oct 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



*Still have a space available for this sharing a twin room at Â£109.00 if anybody is interested???*

Click to expand...

I think I've got someone to take that....  let me just confirm the dates with him & I'll get the deposit across..OK?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			I think I've got someone to take that....  let me just confirm the dates with him & I'll get the deposit across..OK?
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			I think I've got someone to take that....  let me just confirm the dates with him & I'll get the deposit across..OK?
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			:thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry..... false alarm....  why the F*** can't folk just make up their minds :angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			Sorry..... false alarm....  why the F*** can't folk just make up their minds :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Try doing this for a living


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 4, 2017)

*Still waiting for two deposits, and there is still one place available in a twin room for Â£109.00 if anyone is interested (before i throw it open to non forumers)......*


----------



## User2021 (Nov 7, 2017)

Is the space still available Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Is the space still available Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

It is mate. Â£35.00 deposit required to secure. Let me know for sure that you want to come along and I'll pm you payment details.

Unless I hear back pretty soon from Greiginfife and Snell, those two places will be offered as well.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stick me down mate please and ping over the payment details


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Stick me down mate please and ping over the payment details
		
Click to expand...

Just off to work now Geezer but will ping the stuff over in the morning (I don't come on the forum in the evenings).
But you're in.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Stick me down mate please and ping over the payment details
		
Click to expand...


You have pm


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You have pm


Click to expand...

Hope heâ€™s got his phone by him in bed and itâ€™s just pinged ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hope heâ€™s got his phone by him in bed and itâ€™s just pinged ï˜œï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he's an early riser like us Robin.


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Maybe he's an early riser like us Robin.


Click to expand...

Nah mate, were unique &#128521;


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Nah mate, were unique &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

We're something


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 9, 2017)

Get your prostates checked you two &#128077;


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You have pm


Click to expand...

Paid Rob

Thanks

Jon


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hope heâ€™s got his phone by him in bed and itâ€™s just pinged ï˜œï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Working for yourself that would be a schoolboy error 
Phone off, iPad on silent


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Paid Rob

Thanks

Jon
		
Click to expand...

In at number 10 on the list Jon. Thanks for sorting.

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. jobr1850 paid
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010 paid ?
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86 paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid


Last call for Snell and Greiginfife.... Have tried contacting both with no success so unless I hear back within a week these two places will be offered elsewhere.
*


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2017)

I've told Snell umpteen times about paying his deposit, and he's said every time he'll sort it out.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I've told Snell umpteen times about paying his deposit, and he's said every time he'll sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

I know you've tried mate, and it's much appreciated. But I have had to pay it on his behalf so until he comes back to me and confirms or I find somebody to replace him, I'm stumped.
I phoned Greiginfife the other day and left a message on his voicemail. He hasn't been back to me either.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 12, 2017)

Why have I got a ? By my name? 


Smiffy said:



			In at number 10 on the list Jon. Thanks for sorting.

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Snell
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. jobr1850 paid
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010 paid ?
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86 paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid


Last call for Snell and Greiginfife.... Have tried contacting both with no success so unless I hear back within a week these two places will be offered elsewhere.
*

Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Why have I got a ? By my name? 

Click to expand...

I'd have thought that that was obvious.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Why have I got a ? By my name? 

Click to expand...

It was because I wasn't sure it was you that had paid it, remember?
I'll remove it now.

*Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Ray Taylor
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. jobr1850 paid
11. Norman Porritt
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010 paid 
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86 paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger paid
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid
*

*All places now filled.
*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 13, 2017)

Has your cheque cleared yet? :rofl:



Crow said:



			I'd have thought that that was obvious. 

Click to expand...


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 14, 2017)

Smiffy,
If anyone drops out (or is kicked out for not paying!) can I slot in?  I haven't played in any Forum meets before but Forest Pines is pretty close to me so would like to join in if possible.
Thanks,
Shep


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			Smiffy,
If anyone drops out (or is kicked out for not paying!) can I slot in?  I haven't played in any Forum meets before but Forest Pines is pretty close to me so would like to join in if possible.
Thanks,
Shep
		
Click to expand...

You're first reserve Shep
:thup:


----------



## LincolnShep (Nov 17, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You're first reserve Shep
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's great - thank you.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2018)

*Just wanted to update this to keep a note on the fact that "Badger" had now paid in full. I will collate the two lists and change names where required at some point over the week-end. That will be fun........**

Twin room*s
*
1. 2bluepaid
2. Chrisd paid
3. Twinman paid
4. Imurg paid
5. Fragger paid
6. Beezerk paid
7. Ray Taylor
8. Ol'fart paid
9. Gg26 paid cheque
10. jobr1850 paid
11. Norman Porritt
12. Merv_swerve paid
13. Brenc paid
14. Rosecott paid
15 radbourne2010 paid 
16 richraph paid
17 dan2844 paid
18 Stu C paid
19. Davemc1 paid
20. Dando paid
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate) paid
22 MashleyR7 paid

Single rooms

1. Crow paid cheque
2. Leftie paid
3. Dhan paid
4. Smiffy paid
5. Teegirl paid
6. Anotherdouble paid
7. Richy paid
8. Slowhand paid
9. Khamelion paid
10. Kraxx68 paid
11. Moogie PAID IN FULL
12. Louise_a paid
13. Blueinmunich PAID IN FULL
14. Fish paid
15. Virtuocity paid
16. Jimboh paid
17. Grumpyjock paid
18. Ruffdriver paid
19. Gb72 paid
20. Jates12 paid
21. Stevew86 paid
22. Letitrip paid
23. Badger PAID IN FULL
24. Butchercd paid
25. Puttputtsteve paid
26. Heavy Grebo paid


*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2018)

Latest list is now looking like this. *Please note that anyone pulling out now will lose their deposit*. Thanks.

*
SINGLE ROOMS  (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£109.00)


1  CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2  LEFTIE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3  DHAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
4  TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5  TEEGIRL (DEPOSIT PAID)
6  ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7  RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8  SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9  KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (DEPOSIT PAID)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (DEPOSIT PAID)
18 RUFFDRIVER (DEPOSIT PAID)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (DEPOSIT PAID)
25 94tegsi (DEPOSIT PAID)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS    (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1.  SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2.  2BLUE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3.  CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4.  TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5.  IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6.  FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7.  BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8.  RAY TAYLOR
9.   OL'FART (DEPOSIT PAID)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (DEPOSIT PAID)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (DEPOSIT PAID)
17. RICHRAPH (DEPOSIT PAID)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
19. ARRON MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 29, 2018)

Will pay when I get home from a hard day at work oo:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 30, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Will pay when I get home from another day hardly working oo:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 30, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Fixed
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, had to look twice there... shhhhh don't tell anyone, been getting away with it for 20 months


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2018)

*Have received a couple more payments overnight
SINGLE ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£109.00)


1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (DEPOSIT PAID)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (DEPOSIT PAID)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (DEPOSIT PAID)
18 RUFFDRIVER (DEPOSIT PAID)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (DEPOSIT PAID)
25 94tegsi (DEPOSIT PAID)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (DEPOSIT PAID)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (DEPOSIT PAID)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (DEPOSIT PAID)
17. RICHRAPH (DEPOSIT PAID)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
19. ARRON MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2018)

Have received a couple more payments overnight
SINGLE ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£109.00)


*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (DEPOSIT PAID)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (DEPOSIT PAID)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (DEPOSIT PAID)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (DEPOSIT PAID)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (DEPOSIT PAID)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (DEPOSIT PAID)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (DEPOSIT PAID)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (DEPOSIT PAID)
17. RICHRAPH (DEPOSIT PAID)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
19. ARRON MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2018)

Have received a couple more payments overnight
SINGLE ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£109.00)


*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (DEPOSIT PAID)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (DEPOSIT PAID)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (DEPOSIT PAID)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (DEPOSIT PAID)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (DEPOSIT PAID)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (DEPOSIT PAID)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (DEPOSIT PAID)
17. RICHRAPH (DEPOSIT PAID)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
19. ARRON MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)


*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 15, 2018)

Just paid Smithy, Â£109 - direct into your bank account.  Cheers & looking forward to seeing one and all again :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2018)

*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (DEPOSIT PAID)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (DEPOSIT PAID)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (DEPOSIT PAID)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (DEPOSIT PAID)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (DEPOSIT PAID)
17. RICHRAPH (DEPOSIT PAID)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)
*


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2018)

2 x Â£74 sent for me &'nt O'l Git (Bali), RobðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## louise_a (Apr 18, 2018)

Had a bit of a heavy month so I hope May 1st is OK for my balance.


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2018)

Just paid my balance Rob &#128077;


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry Rob...  I guess youâ€™ve figured it but ....  Oâ€™l Git is actually Oâ€™l Fart & itâ€™s Bali...  Cheers
Thanks for organising ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2018)

Rob

Have just transferred the outstanding balances for me, RichRaph and Geoffrey.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Had a bit of a heavy month so I hope May 1st is OK for my balance.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2018)

Rob, when do you need the balance by?
Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2018)

I will have to send it off to Forest Pines by the middle of May Phil.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I will have to send it off to Forest Pines by the middle of May Phil.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Boss


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 19, 2018)

Â£74.00 paid into your Caymans account Rob :thup: 



Smiffy said:



Have received a couple more payments overnight
SINGLE ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£109.00)


*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (DEPOSIT PAID)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (DEPOSIT PAID)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (DEPOSIT PAID)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (DEPOSIT PAID)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (DEPOSIT PAID)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (DEPOSIT PAID)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (DEPOSIT PAID)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (DEPOSIT PAID)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (DEPOSIT PAID)
17. RICHRAPH (DEPOSIT PAID)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
19. ARRON MACHIN (DEPOSIT PAID)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)*



Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2018)

*LATEST PAYMENTS NOW SHOWN BELOW. STILL PLENTY MORE TO COME LADS...........

1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (DEPOSIT PAID)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)


*


----------



## GG26 (Apr 23, 2018)

Smiffy, is a cheque ok? If so is it the same address as before?  I've not yet got into internet banking.

If you would prefer a direct transfer I have the option of calling the bank to deal with this.  If so, drop me a PM with the details.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 24, 2018)

Just dispatched balance to you Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Smiffy, is a cheque ok? If so is it the same address as before?  I've not yet got into internet banking.

If you would prefer a direct transfer I have the option of calling the bank to deal with this.  If so, drop me a PM with the details.
		
Click to expand...

PM on way


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Just dispatched balance to you Rob.
		
Click to expand...



LATEST PAYMENTS NOW SHOWN BELOW. STILL PLENTY MORE TO COME LADS...........

*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)**
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (DEPOSIT PAID)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (DEPOSIT PAID)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (DEPOSIT PAID)
*


----------



## LincolnShep (Apr 25, 2018)

Smiffy, please could you PM me with your bank details?
Thank you.
Shep


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2018)

Balance sent mate.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 26, 2018)

Balance sent over.


----------



## LincolnShep (Apr 26, 2018)

Balance on the way.


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 26, 2018)

will have the balance over to you in a couple of days smiffy! Just waiting for my boss to get his finger out for my traveling expenses for last month!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2018)

*LATEST PAYMENTS NOW SHOWN BELOW. STILL PLENTY MORE TO COME LADS...........
*
*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)**
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (DEPOSIT PAID)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (DEPOSIT PAID)
16 JIMBOH (DEPOSIT PAID)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (DEPOSIT PAID)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (DEPOSIT PAID)
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)


*


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 27, 2018)

virtuocity and Jimboh paid


----------



## slowhand (Apr 27, 2018)

Just transferred the balance for my place, mate. Looking forward to it. Hope you've arranged for good weather! :fore:


----------



## Jates12 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just sent it over now Smiffy :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2018)

*LATEST PAYMENTS NOW SHOWN BELOW. STILL PLENTY MORE TO COME LADS...........
*
*1 CROW (DEPOSIT PAID)**
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (DEPOSIT PAID)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (DEPOSIT PAID)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (DEPOSIT PAID)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (DEPOSIT PAID)
6. FRAGGER (DEPOSIT PAID)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL (CHEQUE) )
11. JOBR1850 (DEPOSIT PAID)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (DEPOSIT PAID)
14. BRENC (DEPOSIT PAID)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (DEPOSIT PAID)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (DEPOSIT PAID)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)


*


----------



## louise_a (May 1, 2018)

Balance of Â£109 just transferred Smiffy!


----------



## Khamelion (May 1, 2018)

Howay man Smiffy git the teams oot.


----------



## moogie (May 1, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Howay man Smiffy git the teams oot.
		
Click to expand...



Kinda hard Dave,  me impatient pal
When not everybody has paid up and confirmed....


----------



## Khamelion (May 1, 2018)

moogie said:



			Kinda hard Dave,  me impatient pal
When not everybody has paid up and confirmed....
		
Click to expand...

Very true, was just wondering if I'm wearing a youthful slim fit pant :rofl: or whether I need to go out and buy something grey or beige, in a comfort fit.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Very true, was just wondering if I'm wearing a youthful slim fit pant :rofl: or whether I need to go out and buy something grey or beige, in a comfort fit.
		
Click to expand...

Either way mate youâ€™ll still need to leave room for your Tena Man supplies ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Howay man Smiffy git the teams oot.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure Smiffy knows everyoneâ€™s age yet, until everyone pays thatâ€™s the next info on the list so the break point can be assessed between the bed wetters & premature ejectulators ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Khamelion (May 1, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Either way mate youâ€™ll still need to leave room for your Tena Man supplies ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed I will need to being the 'tena's', I know you are forgetful so I'll make sure I'll bring some for you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed I will need to being the 'tena's', I know you are forgetful so I'll make sure I'll bring some for you.
		
Click to expand...

Big ones please , and bring some for Chris too &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Big ones please , and bring some for Chris too &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm on the prostate tablets I don't go so often, I used to go five times a night but now i only go to the toilet twice ............. I do wee the bed once though &#128513;


----------



## GB72 (May 1, 2018)

Apologies, had sort of forgotten about this. Just getting the Monday off work approved. Should have paid in full by the end of the week.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Howay man Smiffy git the teams oot.
		
Click to expand...

As others have mentioned Geezer, I'll wait until everybody has paid and confirmed, then I'll ask for ages.
Only _*then*_ can the teams be finalised.
Rob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2018)

Paid for myself and  Imurg &#128077;


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 2, 2018)

Payment coming from me and BrenC, sorry for delay.


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Payment coming from me and BrenC, sorry for delay.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Geezer.
Almost deadline time chaps.
I must have all monies in within the next two weeks as I'm going to be chased by FP.
Rob


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2018)

money transferred for myself and Mark.


----------



## GB72 (May 4, 2018)

Holiday authorised and just paid the Â£109.00 due.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 7, 2018)

Balance paid this evening thankyou kindly (Â£109 Barclays)


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2018)

*LATEST PAYMENTS NOW SHOWN BELOW. STILL PLENTY MORE TO COME LADS...........
*
*1 CROW (**CHEQUE RECEIVED**)**
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (PAID IN FULL)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (PAID IN FULL)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (PAID IN FULL)

TWIN ROOMS (BALANCE LEFT TO PAY Â£74.00)

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (DEPOSIT PAID)
4. TWINMAN (DEPOSIT PAID)
5. IMURG (PAID IN FULL)
6. FRAGGER (PAID IN FULL)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL (CHEQUE) )
11. JOBR1850 (PAID IN FULL)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (PAID IN FULL)
14. BRENC (PAID IN FULL)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (PAID IN FULL)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (PAID IN FULL)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)



*


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2018)

Have just sent PM's to the last few I'm waiting for.
Many thanks for sorting lads 'n lasses
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Have just sent PM's to the last few I'm waiting for.
Many thanks for sorting lads 'n lasses
Rob
		
Click to expand...

No, thank YOU Rob, wouldn't happen without your efforts.  :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, thank YOU Rob, wouldn't happen without your efforts.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, 2nd that, awesome work smithy, again :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2018)

Paid mine and Twinmans by bank transfer today Rob. Thanks for all your efforts


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Paid mine and Twinmans by bank transfer today Rob. Thanks for all your efforts
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:

*SINGLE ROOMS
*

*1 CROW (PAID IN FULL (CHEQUE)**)**
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (PAID IN FULL)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GEOFFREY (ROSECOTT) (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (PAID IN FULL)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (DEPOSIT PAID)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (PAID IN FULL)

TWIN ROOMS 

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (PAID IN FULL)
4. TWINMAN (PAID IN FULL)
5. IMURG (PAID IN FULL)
6. FRAGGER (PAID IN FULL)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL (CHEQUE) )
11. JOBR1850 (PAID IN FULL)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (PAID IN FULL)
14. BRENC (PAID IN FULL)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (PAID IN FULL)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (DANDO'S MATE) (PAID IN FULL)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)


*


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2018)

Any idea on twin room pairs yet?
Iâ€™m attending solo this year so be warned, I fart, snore and drink too much at times ðŸ˜œ


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Any idea on twin room pairs yet?
Iâ€™m attending solo this year so be warned, I fart, snore and drink too much at times ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Are you up for a challenge?


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Are you up for a challenge?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what type of challenge &#128518;


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Any idea on twin room pairs yet?
Iâ€™m attending solo this year so be warned, I fart, snore and drink too much at times ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Please see this thread Geezer, and notify accordingly.
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...l-Forest-Pine-attendees&p=1842993#post1842993


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2018)

Come on lads. Still a couple to pay. I have to send the money off to Forest Pines by the 17th of this month.
Would really appreciate it sorting asap.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2018)

*SINGLE ROOMS
*

*1 CROW (PAID IN FULL)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (PAID IN FULL)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GORDON TAYLOR  (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (PAID IN FULL)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (PAID IN FULL)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (PAID IN FULL)

TWIN ROOMS 

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (PAID IN FULL)
4. TWINMAN (PAID IN FULL)
5. IMURG (PAID IN FULL)
6. FRAGGER (PAID IN FULL)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL (CHEQUE) )
11. JOBR1850 (PAID IN FULL)
12. NORMAN PORRITT
13. MERV_SWERVE (PAID IN FULL)
14. BRENC (PAID IN FULL)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (PAID IN FULL)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER  (PAID IN FULL)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)



*


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2018)

*SINGLE ROOMS
*

*1 CROW (PAID IN FULL)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (DEPOSIT PAID)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (PAID IN FULL)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GORDON TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (PAID IN FULL)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (PAID IN FULL)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (PAID IN FULL)

TWIN ROOMS 

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (PAID IN FULL)
4. TWINMAN (PAID IN FULL)
5. IMURG (PAID IN FULL)
6. FRAGGER (PAID IN FULL)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL (CHEQUE) )
11. JOBR1850 (PAID IN FULL)
12. NORMAN PORRITT (PAID IN FULL)
13. MERV_SWERVE (PAID IN FULL)
14. BRENC (PAID IN FULL)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (PAID IN FULL)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (PAID IN FULL)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)




*


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2018)

Will pay in the morning Rob, card reader for internet banking is at work


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Will pay in the morning Rob, card reader for internet banking is at work
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve....

*SINGLE ROOMS
*
*1 CROW (PAID IN FULL)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (PAID IN FULL)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 RICHY (DEPOSIT PAID)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (PAID IN FULL)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GORDON TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (PAID IN FULL)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (DEPOSIT PAID)
22 LETITRIP (PAID IN FULL)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (PAID IN FULL)

TWIN ROOMS 

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (PAID IN FULL)
4. TWINMAN (PAID IN FULL)
5. IMURG (PAID IN FULL)
6. FRAGGER (PAID IN FULL)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL )
11. JOBR1850 (PAID IN FULL)
12. NORMAN PORRITT (PAID IN FULL)
13. MERV_SWERVE (PAID IN FULL)
14. BRENC (PAID IN FULL)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (PAID IN FULL)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (PAID IN FULL)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)



*


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2018)

If I don't hear anything from Richy by Wednesday, I've got to assume he is not coming.
If there is a forumer that would like to join in, or if anyone has a friend who could come along, please let me know.
Cost would be Â£109.00 as a deposit has been paid.....


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2018)

Richy has PM'd me to let me know that he can no longer make this meet so there is definitely one space available.....


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (May 15, 2018)

I will take that place if it is still going. Do I need to pay anything now?


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 15, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			I will take that place if it is still going. Do I need to pay anything now?
		
Click to expand...

Cool Paul, will help to raise the age limit :rofl:


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (May 15, 2018)

Smiffy - unless the place is earmarked for someone else I can transfer the outstanding money as soon as you pm me your bank details.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			Smiffy - unless the place is earmarked for someone else I can transfer the outstanding money as soon as you pm me your bank details.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Paul. I had spoken to Jim (Rosecott) a few weeks ago who mentioned that he had a few mates that would like to come along if anyone else pulled out.
I had put him on "standbye" when I realised Richy was difficult to get hold of, and as soon as I knew he couldn't make it I sent a PM to him to let him know another space was available if he needed it.
He came back to me to let me know that he had found a replacement so it's only fair that I let the last space go to him.
Sorry about that mate


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

*SINGLE ROOMS
*
*1 CROW (PAID IN FULL)
2 LEFTIE (PAID IN FULL)
3 DHAN (PAID IN FULL)
4 TOPOFTHEFLOP (PAID IN FULL)
5 TEEGIRL (PAID IN FULL)
6 ANOTHERDOUBLE (PAID IN FULL)
7 DAVE FOSTER (PAID IN FULL)
8 SLOWHAND (PAID IN FULL)
9 KHAMELION (PAID IN FULL)
10 KRAXX68 (PAID IN FULL)
11 MOOGIE (PAID IN FULL)
12 LOUISE A (PAID IN FULL)
13 BLUEINMUNICH (PAID IN FULL)
14 FISH (PAID IN FULL)
15 VIRTUOCITY (PAID IN FULL)
16 JIMBOH (PAID IN FULL)
17 GRUMPYJOCK (PAID IN FULL)
18 GORDON TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
19 GB72 (PAID IN FULL)
20 JATES12 (PAID IN FULL)
21 STEVEW86 (PAID IN FULL)
22 LETITRIP (PAID IN FULL)
23 BADGER (PAID IN FULL)
24 BUTCHERCD (PAID IN FULL)
25 94tegsi (PAID IN FULL)
26 HEAVYGREBO (PAID IN FULL)

TWIN ROOMS 

1. SMIFFY (PAID IN FULL)
2. 2BLUE (PAID IN FULL)
3. CHRISD (PAID IN FULL)
4. TWINMAN (PAID IN FULL)
5. IMURG (PAID IN FULL)
6. FRAGGER (PAID IN FULL)
7. BEEZERK (PAID IN FULL)
8. RAY TAYLOR (PAID IN FULL)
9. OL'FART (PAID IN FULL)
10. CG26 (PAID IN FULL )
11. JOBR1850 (PAID IN FULL)
12. NORMAN PORRITT (PAID IN FULL)
13. MERV_SWERVE (PAID IN FULL)
14. BRENC (PAID IN FULL)
15. ROSECOTT (PAID IN FULL)
16. RADBOURNE2010 (PAID IN FULL)
17. RICHRAPH (PAID IN FULL)
18. CRAIG MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
19. ARRON MACHIN (PAID IN FULL)
20. DANDO (PAID IN FULL)
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (PAID IN FULL)
22. LINCOLNSHEP (PAID IN FULL)



*


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (May 16, 2018)

No problem. I hope you all have a great time. I should make it next year.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			No problem. I hope you all have a great time. I should make it next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your understanding mate.
Deffo keep an eye open for next years event. 
I tend to post up about them nice and early.
Rob


----------

